# Springs in Enfield mantel clock



## DaveRob (Apr 17, 2020)

Hello all, this is my first post to what looks like a great forum. I am a total newbie to this forum malarky, so bare with me! After having a passing interest in clocks for years I decided to do what I had been saying I was going to do for ages and buy a longcase clock. I duly did this, a present to myself last Christmas. It got me wanting to learn more about clocks in general, not only the historical side of them, but also to be a bit 'hands on'. I had bought a mantel clock with a Smiths Enfield movement sixteen years ago. The clock was always temperamental and it just became an ornament in the front room for years. It was cheap when I bought it so I had a ready 'victim' to dip my toe into clock repair/servicing. It strikes the hours, but does not have the added complication (well complicated for me at my level) of Westminster chiming. I have now took it apart and cleaned it. Being a complete and utter novice to all this I have no experience to call on as to whether the springs needed to be changed or just cleaned and oiled/greased. Could anyone give any advice, looking at the photo, as to whether it may be best to change them while I have the movement apart. Also will the springs be both the same length? The barrels are approx 45mm inside diameter. The going side is on the left, the strike side on the right. I have already looked online at a supplier of clock parts but the different spring sizes were a bit bewildering. They ask for the length, width, the thickness and also state a diameter. Is the diameter that they give, say 50mm , the inside diameter of the barrel that the spring goes in. Also if I do need to measure the length of the springs how do you go about this, seems a bit tricky to me, and possibly injury inducing! Any advice greatly received.

Thanks.

P.S. I said I was new to this and true to form I've just failed to put the photo on. Can't work out how to do it. If you can visualise the situation, the springs uncoiled are approx 135mm in diameter.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

The size you need is 18x45x45

18 is the width of the spring ( known as the height) 18mm

the first 45 is the thickness of the spring ( known as the force) 0.45mm

the second 45 is the diameter of the spring. The correct length to fit a barrel with an internal diameter of 45mm

2 of these will fit your clock.

if you need any further help, just shout.

regards Simon.


----------



## DaveRob (Apr 17, 2020)

Thanks for such a quick and helpful reply Simon. I've just tried again to put a photo up from my Flickr page of the two springs showing their uncoiled size next to the barrels. I'm obviously doing something wrong

as it wont appear. I think for now I'll just clean and oil/grease them and put them back in. If I do have to replace them it will be good practice anyway at taking a movement apart and putting it back together.

Best wishes, Dave.


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

DaveRob said:


> Thanks for such a quick and helpful reply Simon. I've just tried again to put a photo up from my Flickr page of the two springs showing their uncoiled size next to the barrels. I'm obviously doing something wrong
> 
> as it wont appear. I think for now I'll just clean and oil/grease them and put them back in. If I do have to replace them it will be good practice anyway at taking a movement apart and putting it back together.
> 
> Best wishes, Dave.


 From Flickr, click on the photo you wish to share, so its full size, then click on the share arrow, usually bottom right of screen. This will open a box, where you can copy the url. Come back to your post, right click and then paste the link. It should then appear as if by magic in your post.

I'm a new member too, so just learnt this new skill last week! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DaveRob (Apr 17, 2020)

Cheers for that DJJazzyJef. I'll have another try at a test post tomorrow. Thanks for the welcome.

Best wishes, Dave.


----------



## DaveRob (Apr 17, 2020)

Finally managed to attach the photo, must be an age thing!

These are the springs and barrels from my mantel clock with the Smiths Enfield movement. By looking at the size of the springs compared to the

barrels do they look like they may need to be replaced? I don't know whether the springs should be less coiled. My hunch is that they look O.K.

but I'm quite willing to replace them if needed.

Cheers guys.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

They look , set. ( weak and lazy). By replacing them will ensure the clock functions properly for a full week.


----------



## DaveRob (Apr 17, 2020)

simon2 said:


> They look , set. ( weak and lazy). By replacing them will ensure the clock functions properly for a full week.


 Thanks for your advice Simon, much appreciated.

Regards, Dave.


----------

